# Service def. system



## DWL (Nov 18, 2019)

I have 2018 Cruze auto 37,000 mile that I got the service def. system and the 100 mile til 65 mph max speed. I know the gen 1 have def heater issues. Is there any known issue with def system on gen 2


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't recall seeing any specific trend on issues on the Gen 2 with the DEF system. What is your tank level?


----------



## DWL (Nov 18, 2019)

I should have at least 2,000 more miles left before the need to refill def. The display will only show the warning to service the def system


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

DWL said:


> I have 2018 Cruze auto 37,000 mile that I got the service def. system and the 100 mile til 65 mph max speed. I know the gen 1 have def heater issues.* Is there any known issue with def system on gen 2*


Yes. Generally the DEF line heater not the in tank unit.


----------



## DWL (Nov 18, 2019)

I appreciate the info will this issue be covered under standard warranty . I do not have a ext. warranty


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

If you scan


DWL said:


> I appreciate the info will this issue be covered under standard warranty . I do not have a ext. warranty


The 66k mi one? Yes.


----------



## DWL (Nov 18, 2019)

The mileage count down disappeared about 60 miles into the 100 mile count down . The service engine light stayed I pulled code it is p2baa . I did not reset code and dropped it off at dealership this morning . I will post what the dealership comes up with


----------



## DWL (Nov 18, 2019)

The dealership called and said the def. injector is bad and is on order and is covered under the power train warranty. They also wanted to clean the diesel injectors and mass airflow sensor for a cost of $414 dollars. I said no to the cleaning


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

DWL said:


> They also wanted to clean the diesel injectors


Why and how?

Pour a bottle of Stanadyne into a couple tanks of fuel (1/2 a bottle in each tank) if you want some injector cleaning you can do yourself.


----------



## DWL (Nov 18, 2019)

Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Just an FYI I have never had a DEF injector fail external tests.

What can happen is def clogs the end, but it just falls off eventually.

Solid reasoning to switch over to anhydrous ammonia. Would solve a lot of issue and only needs a small tank. But meth addicts.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Solid reasoning to switch over to anhydrous ammonia.


Oh God, no, the hazards are too great. It's toxic, dangerous, flammable, can form explosive mixtures, corrodes copper and zinc (no brass fittings), and attacks rubber and certain plastics.

DEF is easy to handle for anyone. We could have more concentrated DEF, but the mixture used by the industry (32.5% urea and 67.5% deionized water) was chosen for the lowest possible freeze point. 12ºF as the freeze point covers a lot of the users, and then there are heaters for the very cold climates.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> Oh God, no, the hazards are too great. It's toxic, dangerous, flammable, can form explosive mixtures, corrodes copper and zinc (no brass fittings), and attacks rubber and certain plastics.
> 
> DEF is easy to handle for anyone. We could have more concentrated DEF, but the mixture used by the industry (32.5% urea and 67.5% deionized water) was chosen for the lowest possible freeze point. 12ºF as the freeze point covers a lot of the users, and then there are heaters for the very cold climates.


That too. But using ammonia directly is much more efficient at reducing NOx than urea.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> That too. But using ammonia directly is much more efficient at reducing NOx than urea.


There are no large scale uses of automobiles in the USA that tolerate pressurized storage of any consumable fluids, whether it be fuel or other chemicals. Propane fueled vehicles are limited to fleet use where local air quality provides incentives (or government mandates) such as use in taxis. CNG vehicles are limited to some mass transit. Anything else is very limited in scope.

The infrastructure for distribution is the limiting factor. We already have DEF as an easy-to-handle liquid that can be and is widely distributed. To switch to something that would require huge investment for almost zero gain is not going to happen.


----------

